# Partial complete ... Recovering well



## titangrrl05 (Aug 5, 2012)

Had the right side removed this morning, all is well. I actuall feel great now. The intraop pathologhy was negative, so i still have the left lobe ... Yay! Discharged with no thyroid meds.

I was in recovery for 4 hours. I kept falling back asleep. When they threatend to admit me to 23 hour holding, it was as though there was a rocket lit under my bum  the worst part was aatempting to tinkle on the commode. I had Performance anxiety ... Heeheehee. They finally allowed me to get dressed and try the actual potty and boy did I go!

I had a wave of nausea and spit up the few ice chips i had on the way home (literally 1 minute from home) but all was good afterwards. I was in and out of sleep until about 5pm, then my cousin came over and I've been feeling great since.

I had several popsicles, a third of a turkey burger (meat only), some rice and a few trees of brocolli. And I'm hungry again!

Overall, fine experience. My anxiety came from leaving work ... I'm still stressed about that and have to force myself to relax...I love work, sadly!

Ok....off to have a snack, take pain meds, and see what movie I want to wtch tonight ... Sleeping in the lay-z-boy, as our bedroom is our sanctuary where tv and electronics have been banned.

I'll update as I can ... Thanks for all the support!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

What a great update! Thanks for sharing, and I'm glad things went so well.


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Praying for a speedy recovery! God bless!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Glad to hear you are doing well!


----------



## rem22 (Jul 3, 2012)

Woohoo!! Thanks for the update & happy to hear you are doing well!!!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

titangrrl05 said:


> Had the right side removed this morning, all is well. I actuall feel great now. The intraop pathologhy was negative, so i still have the left lobe ... Yay! Discharged with no thyroid meds.
> 
> I was in recovery for 4 hours. I kept falling back asleep. When they threatend to admit me to 23 hour holding, it was as though there was a rocket lit under my bum  the worst part was aatempting to tinkle on the commode. I had Performance anxiety ... Heeheehee. They finally allowed me to get dressed and try the actual potty and boy did I go!
> 
> ...


You sound great and I am so glad this is behind you now! Let the healing journey begin. Celebrate, celebrate!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Wow,good news! You are pretty amazing!


----------



## kadalikay (Aug 16, 2012)

Yayyyy!!! Glad to hear you are feeling well. Your great attitude will surely help with your recovery. God Bless.


----------



## titangrrl05 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks All! Pathology came back as an Adenoma (benign tumor - woohoo!). My surgeon called last night while we were eating dinner. She was happy to hear that I was up & about and eating and drinking and doing really well. The final size was 4cm.

Today is the 3rd day after surgery and I am SOOOOOOO bored! My in-laws took me out to lunch yesterday to get me out of the house. By house, I mean my mom's house as SoCal has been having a heat wave and my mom has a/c and tile throughout - much cooler.

I was just sitting on the couch trying to see if I can turn my head enough to drive. And my hubby told me to get over it ~ he's not letting me drive yet. My mom is coming over to take me for starbucks & a manicure, I can probably convince her to take me to Target, too.

I don't know how I'm going to get through another week of not working. Hubby wants me to clean my desk at home, which could probably take all week  but I should be able to drive by Tuesday.

The other hard part for me is not working out. I usually work out 6 days a week, and I'm worried about how much fitness I'll lose. I'm also gearing up to begin my annual half marathon training in October, for a run in February. It'll be interesting to see how the change in Thyroid levels will affect my energy levels for that.

Hope everyone else who had surgery this week is doing this well!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

If they can get your medication close to your final dose the first time around, you will get back into shape quick. I started walking to days after my surgery, just to do something, and was fine with it. 

I got really bad cabin fever, too!


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Great news to hear that you're doing well! I'm two days out of surgery, and I'm also pretty bored. Thank God for wireless internet, texting, and social media! (Talking isn't so easy.)

I hope you recover and can get back to training for that half marathon soon! I know how you feel - (I actually used to do half marathons and triathlons) - I want to get back to ballet class SOOOO bad right now! Good thing classes don't start 'til the 4th. Even then, I'll still be out for a bit before I can dance again.

Heal up, girl!!!


----------

